# "Greeting" private message



## TomCoffey (Jan 12, 2007)

I have received two separate privete messages entitled "Greeting" (singular, not plural) today. They each came from a different member who had no postings, and each said "just look here; it seems more truthful..." followed by a link, which I did not open. 
Looks like some kind of bad spam, potentially with a virus, to me. Anyone else getting these?


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

spammer - would not click link


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

TomCoffey said:


> I have received two separate privete messages entitled "Greeting" (singular, not plural) today. They each came from a different member who had no postings, and each said "just look here; it seems more truthful..." followed by a link, which I did not open.
> Looks like some kind of bad spam, potentially with a virus, to me. Anyone else getting these?


If the name of the spammers don't figure in *this list* please report them to us by clicking on the







found at the top right corner of the PM.

Thanks


----------



## Graysax (Jan 26, 2006)

I got the IM's also - kinda annoying


----------

